# My spoo crush



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Just look at this stud 😍

The #2 dog (by points) in the country was there, the English Toy Spaniel GCHB Ringo Starr OT Nevskogo Hobbita and won BIS.

None of the top spoos were there, and CH Stone Run Jorja On My Mind won BOB. I left before the non sporting group showed, but got to see the herding and working groups, including a Lagotti Romagnoli from Ukraine and a decidedly Claircreek PWD bred by Far Away (sired by Matisse).

Finally, it was a good day for apricot fans, as this mini won Best in Class.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Liz said:


> a Lagotti Romagnoli from Ukraine


Here's the cute Lagotti


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Liz said:


> Just look at this stud 😍
> 
> The #2 dog (by points) in the country was there, the English Toy Spaniel GCHB Ringo Starr OT Nevskogo Hobbita and won BIS.
> 
> ...


That’s Emmy! The white standard. I had to do a double-take! Lol


----------

